
Real life experience. Our life goes on and bullshit is getting us stuck - alessiosantocs
http://essays.aboutalessio.com/its-hard-to-recognize-bullshit/
======
alessiosantocs
Hello, I had this call with an old friend of mine yesterday. I felt strange
afterwards and I felt it was kind of important to share it with you. It
happens all the time... Let me know what you think about it.

~~~
brudgers

      career < friends < loved ones
    

YMMV.

~~~
alessiosantocs
agree

